# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Проверочка..

## Irina

*Вот 4 вопроса, которые используют кадровые агентства мирового уровня для того, чтобы оценить умственные способности кандидатов:*

*Вопрос 1: Как засунуть жирафа в холодильник?*




> Правильный ответ: Открыть холодильник, засунуть туда жирафа, закрыть холодильник.
> Этот вопрос позволяет выяснить, нет ли у вас склонности выискивать чересчур сложные решения для простых задач.





*Вопрос 2: Как засунуть в холодильник слона?*




> Неправильный ответ: Открыть холодильник, засунуть туда слона, закрыть холодильник.
> Правильный ответ: Открыть холодильник, вынуть оттуда жирафа, засунуть туда слона, закрыть холодильник.
> Этот вопрос позволяет выяснить, способны ли вы при принятии решений учитывать последствия ваших предыдущих действий.





*Вопрос 3: Лев созвал всех зверей на собрание. Явились все, кроме одного. Что это за зверь?*




> Правильный ответ: Это слон. Он же в холодильнике, помните?
> Этот вопрос проверяет вашу память.




*
Вопрос 4: Вам нужно пересечь широкую реку, которая кишит крокодилами. Как вы это сделаете?*




> Правильный ответ: Вплавь. Ведь крокодилы-то все на собрании у льва.
> Этот вопрос позволяет выяснить, способны ли вы учиться на собственных ошибках.

----------


## Sanych

Ну с последним перемудрили. человек не обладает конкретикой. Река либо кишит, либо нет. Ато - кишит крокодилами которые у льва на сходняке

----------


## PatR!oT

все меня не возьмут ))))

----------

